# members rides...past and present



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

a few from me....


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

a few more...


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

still going...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Please use the search button, we already have user car threads.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

saved the best for last... the worlds first remote mount turbo cadillac cts-v.
built by me. :hug:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So... just joined a few hours ago and 15 posts; however, I see nothing about dogs. You are into dogs right because it would seem to me that you are here just to show off your items. Are these your items or are you balling on someone else's budget?


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

well well,..arent you all up in my backyard? you'll get more with 
honey than vinegar. self made, self taught, and self sustained.
thank you for your vialed interest though.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Padlock said:


> well well,..arent you all up in my backyard? you'll get more with
> honey than vinegar. self made, self taught, and self sustained.
> thank you for your vialed interest though.



Vialed? I am sorry I do not know what that means. Do you mean valid?

Actually, if you want to get technical you are in my backyard.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its says padlock kennels on the back of that truck , id more interested in seeing your kennels then your cars  or is it just a sticker?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Vialed? I am sorry I do not know what that means. Do you mean valid?
> 
> Actually, if you want to get technical you are in my backyard.


Veiled maybe. That's what I assumed he meant.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Veiled maybe. That's what I assumed he meant.


Ah yes that does make more sense than valid but I never would have guessed that.... good lookin out aus_staff.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

veiled correct. thanks for the correction of my minor typographical spelling error.


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

still hes managed to dodge your questions...lol...


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

the questions aren't worth a response. in due time all that will be exposed.
it's already on the forum to be found.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I just asked for pics of his kennel n dogs? im curious lol i like new pics ...figured since we got the car ones outta the way we could move onto hmmmmm? DOGS?


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> figured since we got the car ones outta the way we could move onto hmmmmm? DOGS?


im keen to see some piccyz..


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

kindly click my screen name and check out my other posts.
if you don't mind saving me the added time. ty


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I just asked for pics of his kennel n dogs? im curious lol i like new pics ...figured since we got the car ones outta the way we could move onto hmmmmm? DOGS?

























Dog pics on a pit bull forum? No way


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> I just asked for pics of his kennel n dogs? im curious lol i like new pics ...figured since we got the car ones outta the way we could move onto hmmmmm? DOGS?


To be fair to the guy, this _is_ lounge.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i wasnt sayin he cant post car pics i was askin to see his dogs but looks like he scattered them all so im tryna look


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

Lol tru that Aus_staffy..
Well he seemed to make a thread for his rides lol..so y not for his dogs?..afta all this is a pitbull forum...lol..


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

TheStunnah said:


> Lol tru that Aus_staffy..
> Well he seemed to make a thread for his rides lol..so y not for his dogs?..afta all this is a pitbull forum...lol..


I don't want to seem like I'm defending him but I think he does have a pic thread of his dogs in the pic section.


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

lol na ur alguds i just seen it..lol..


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

And it's about as entertaining as all his other threads. You can't say the guy is boring!


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

ahahaha hes actually made my arvo LMAO...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its late im tired n cant find it lol , just saw the short video


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> its late im tired n cant find it lol , just saw the short video


Sorry that's the one I meant.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

oh lol ok , i wanted pictures but i guess that will do


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll try to get up proper pics over the weekend in there respected sections.
sorry for any inconvenience you ladies my have incurred this evening.

it's late, I'm exhausted...Padlock out!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

What is with the sickly sweet posts? Are you coming down with something padlock?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

:rofl:
he must be tired


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> :rofl:
> he must be tired


I got a stange feeling that it's going to get ineresting around here, at least for a little bit.:roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't believe I have to close a thread in the LOUNGE. Great job making the right impression for another new members that come along. They will know they are required to post pictures of dogs before doing anything else..

Seriously a shame.


----------

